# Spain water tap connectors



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

What connectors should I be taking with me to hook up to water mains in Spain? We're principally staying at La Manga. I don't suppose they do a standard ½" screw-type. :roll:

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I expect they do as that is what we have here and use the same hoselock connectors we used in the UK


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Actually La Manga sell connectors in their on site shop that fit their water taps, we had issues connecting when we were there to start with. 

Each pitch had its own tap but not all of them had connectors, some people had left them there when they left but most took them with them as they had bought them.

I think it was an odd size, i'll look it out when I get home and let you know as its sitting in a box in a cupboard in the van.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wurz said:


> I think it was an odd size, i'll look it out when I get home and let you know as its sitting in a box in a cupboard in the van.


Excellent - just the job.  I don't mind stocking up ("A Connector For All Seasons").

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

eeeek, forgot to look this out last night. I promise I will do it tonight ... I have written it on my hand so I won't forget ... errr, unless I have a wash before tonight!!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ok, here you go, took me several attempts to photograph it, just kept getting blur!

The narrow bit measures about 3/4" or 20mm and screws inside the tap at La Manga. This enables you to screw a standard attachment to the tap to fit your hoselock to.

Not sure if all the pitches are the same, the two we stayed on were though.

Hope this helps.










[/img]


----------

